

Sony: No Plans For PS3-type Investment For Future Consoles - wccrawford
http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/05/27/sony_earnings/

======
wccrawford
Sony usually plans to have a console last 7-10 years.

About a year after the launch of a console, there are off-the-shelf computer
systems for the same price that are just as powerful. And of course, 7 years
after, the console is completely blown away.

I wonder if they finally realized what die-hard gamers have known for a
decade, or if they just can't take the losses any more and don't have a
choice?

~~~
lloeki
In the meantime a given console hardware is able to push from one to three
orders of magnitude more polygons than the supposedly overpowering PC. This
too has been known for decades.

I've experienced both sides (Computer vs Console) and I'm sick of those
arguments. about which is supposedly better. I don't care. I just want my
experience to be hitch-free and not having to jump through horrendous hoops
(video cards, DRM and whatnot) to enjoy games.

